# Any cube shops in Holland?



## Dionz (Apr 13, 2010)

Are there any cube shops in Holland?


----------



## TomZ (Apr 13, 2010)

Try Jolie Spellen in Eindhoven. They have a lot, including Hanayama cast puzzles and V-Cubes.
Oh, if you're looking for something a bit more exclusive, Shapeways and me are also located in the Netherlands


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2010)

You can find another here: http://speedcubes.net/shops.php?region=Netherlands
Direct link: http://www.kubuswinkel.nl/


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> You can find another here: http://speedcubes.net/shops.php?region=Netherlands
> Direct link: http://www.kubuswinkel.nl/



Just got my DIY pi-cube and v-cube 5 form www.kubuswinkel.nl:D


----------



## Dionz (Apr 13, 2010)

Bierproever said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > You can find another here: http://speedcubes.net/shops.php?region=Netherlands
> ...



How is that cube?


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 13, 2010)

Dionz said:


> Bierproever said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



Great out of the bow, just had to adjust the tension a little bit.
Want me to make a review for youtube?


----------



## robindeun (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate my diy-pi cube, mine is tight and still pops all the way


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 13, 2010)

robindeun said:


> I hate my diy-pi cube, mine is tight and still pops all the way



lol, mine is really loose, en never pops...


----------

